# Rooster kills Aussie woman collecting eggs



## longknife (Sep 8, 2019)

Honestly, this is not a joke.

_The victim died after she was attacked while collecting eggs in southern Australia, it’s been reported._

_The rooster punctured a varicose vein in the elderly lady’s body – causing her to bleed out._

But, that isn’t all.

_Adelaide University forensics expert Professor Roger Byard said another woman also died when a cat scratched her leg._

And the Dims are going crazy over guns?

More @ Australia: Woman killed by rooster as she collected eggs from her backyard chicken coop — City Farmer News


----------



## JGalt (Sep 8, 2019)

longknife said:


> Honestly, this is not a joke.
> 
> _The victim died after she was attacked while collecting eggs in southern Australia, it’s been reported._
> 
> ...




That's one badass rooster. But not badass enough, he was.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 8, 2019)

roosters make good husbands----THEY PROTECT THE HOME


----------



## Toro (Sep 8, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> roosters make good husbands----THEY PROTECT THE HOME



You're married to a rooster?


----------



## Toro (Sep 8, 2019)

As for the OP, this is why I live in the city.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 8, 2019)

Toro said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > roosters make good husbands----THEY PROTECT THE HOME
> ...



well-----he does  COCKA-DOODLE-DOO-------but no red thing on top of his
head------and not likely to protect ---------the family eggs


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 8, 2019)

Toro said:


> As for the OP, this is why I live in the city.



I live in the city too,      there are ROOSTER EQUIVALENTS


----------



## JGalt (Sep 8, 2019)

I didn't know where else to put this, so I'll just leave it here..


----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2019)

JGalt said:


> I didn't know where else to put this, so I'll just leave it here..



That has to be the silliest video I've ever been dumb enough to click on.


----------

